# S&W Model 22A



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

Does anybody have experience with this S&W 22A. Is it comparable to the Buckmarks or Rugers for quality and accessories?



















thanks, bt


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

IMO the 22A is not of the same quality of the BM or Ruger, but when you consider the fact that it is much less expensive, it would not be a surprise. What was surprising to us is how well ours works. It is just as accurate and reliable as any of the rest of our .22 auto's, which include a MKIII Hunter, Buckmark, and a Neos. When you consider how low the cost is, it actually provides a lot of performance for the price.

One thing about the 22A is that it's grip is fairly large as compared to the others. One nice thing about it is that it's the easiest to strip of the four. Some red-dot sights will not mount on the scope rail, so if you get one, try out the fit before you buy.

I have used probably six or seven different types of ammo through ours, and the only one that it doesn't like is the extremely cheap Winchester Xpert bulk pack.

hth,
PhilR.


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

Now I'm hedging towards this Buckmark, I want a target shooter, and a hg to accept something cool like a red dot laser. Anybody think of a cool red dot laser or something similar to mount on this thing ???

Browning Buckmark 22 CON 7.2" MT URX










thank you, bt


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

Can I change my mind again? I now think this is the 22 cal hg I will get. It lists for $602, I can get it at Bass Pro Shop/Outdoor World for $475 -10% discount for signing up for a their credit card= $427.50+ tax =$453 otd. This is a Ruger= Solid well built, and great feel in the hand. It's purdy too!









Ruger Mark III™ Hunter pistols in stainless finish with 6 7/8" target-crowned, fluted bull barrel feature:
** Front and rear sights for quick target acquisition.
** HiViz® front sight with six interchangeable LitePipes™(included).
** A magazine release button located in a common position, on the left side of the frame, behind the trigger guard.
** A contoured ejection port and tapered bolt ears.
** A smoothly contoured, comfortably angled grip frame made of rugged steel components.
** A manual safety that positively locks the sear.
** An internal cylindrical bolt construction that ensures permanent alignment and higher accuracy potential than conventional moving-slide designs.
** An unobtrusive internal lock that locks the safety in the "SAFE" position.
** A magazine disconnect to prevent accidental discharge when the magazine has been removed.
** The first-ever visible loaded chamber indicator for a .22 rimfire pistol.
** Two ten-round magazines and a high-impact case are included with each pistol.
** Drilled and tapped for a Weaver-type scope base adapter, included with each pistol.
Caliber:	.22 LR
Capacity:	10 Rounds
Finish:	Stainless
Grip:	Half-checkered Cocobolo
Barrel Length:	6 7/8"
Groove:	6
Twist:	1:16" RH
Overall Length:	11 1/8"
Weight:	41 oz
California Approved:	Yes
Massachusetts Approved:	Yes
Front Sight(s):	Fiber-Optic
Rear Sight(s):	Adjustable
Other Features:	Loaded chamber indicator, magazine disconnect and internal lock.
Suggested Retail Price:	$ 602.00
Miscellaneous:	Drilled and tapped for Weaver-style scope adapter (included).


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

thats purdy!


----------



## quickstarr (Nov 26, 2008)

Have you looked at the Walther P22's They are very well made and accurate.


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks quickstar, 
Yes I have looked at the walther's, and they are a nice looking gun. I didn't notice that they had all the features I wanted though: long barrel for target shooting accuracy w/ fiber optic front sight. The gerneral consensus is the two manufacturers to stick to are Browning and Ruger. They seem to make the most reliable 22's, although, many will still debate that subject. I don't think one can go wrong with a walther, but likewise a Ruger.
thanks , bt


----------



## sarlaud (Jun 29, 2011)

*s&w 22a*

I have a 22a and after a month its sent back to smith and wesson because I am having so much trouble with jams, failure to extract and the slide is making gouges on my frame. I was in a pistol league and it failed very often on the firing line. This is a design or manufacturing problem. I think design. I have a s&w Sigma and it never jams etc. This is some design flaw. I can't finish my bullseye league because I sent the gun back to the manufacturer. When I called customer service they said try different ammo. This really is not the issue my sigma fires anything you put in it. The issue is they need to work on the extraction and feeding issue. On mine I am upset about the slide grooving my frame.


----------

